# Vivarium - Kickstarter



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I found this Vivarium Kickstarter project. I just wanted to share. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1466963314/vivarium-0?ref=category


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I watched it, but that guy was high! No kidding, I hope that wasn't you 

But I ask myself the question, who would want something like this on his desk? It looks ugly!! Besides that, I hope the pumping is optional, because what if I forget it a day? I don't think this really has a market, but I might be wrong, I hope so for this guy, but I doubt it.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

:-& _(my mom taught me not to say anything if I didn't have anything nice to say)_


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Tugg said:


> :-& _(my mom taught me not to say anything if I didn't have anything nice to say)_


Haha, I assume you agree with me...


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

for 2014
and for getting 2k in donations (somehow)
this is one of those full retard type things u do when your wasted. 
This guy must of been wasted his whole life.


----------

